# inexpensive LED moon lighting



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I found a reasonable blue LED moon lighting option from MOPS.ca.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/truelumen-lunar-light-453nm-blue-actinic-p-5854.html

I bought two of these, and used my own 12VDC power adaptor. They chain end to end. I think you would need four of these to do a really good job on a 50 gallon tank, but two would do a nice job on a 30 gallon tank.

I will post some pictures if I can get it to turn out. I "glued" the lights to the inside of my aquarium glass lid, so that they would be less than half an inch above the water level. This provides a lot more moonlight than if I put them above the glass lid.

It looks FABULOUS.

Warren


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Warren,
Those look great and what a excellent price too. 
Can you provide measurements for each unit? I'm thinking of ordering 6 of the 12,000K white and installing them in my flourescent fixture.
--
Thanks...Paul



KhuliLoachFan said:


> I found a reasonable blue LED moon lighting option from MOPS.ca.
> 
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/truelumen-lunar-light-453nm-blue-actinic-p-5854.html
> 
> ...


----------

